
A Founder’s Reflection on Lack of Diversity - tallross
https://medium.com/@itsrossg/black-lives-matter-opportunities-for-change-in-sportfishing-beyond-ffb995231a87
======
tallross
Some helpful tips and actions start-ups can take now to take a stand and
improve diversity.

